# 2010 brute force 750 4x4i missing hard to idle



## imjustSteven (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok i just got a 2010 brute force on a trade it has a hard time idleing and also missing at low rpms and also noticed that the voltage regulator gets pretty hot, i can get on it (as long as i can keep it running) and ride but anything under about 20 mph it starts missing and back firing and half the time wont idle, as far as i can tell its all stock it has 130 hours and 530 miles please help


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

First of all, welcome to the forum. You came to the right place.
If you don't have a manual, you can become a subscribing member and download one from here for free. You will need one to show you how to test for what's wrong.
I also have a 2010 Brute. I've had trouble twice with what you are describing.
The first time, it was my throttle position sensor (or TPS). The manual will show you how to test the sensor. The second time it was my idle air control valve. My FI light was blinking on the display and I read the code from the bike and it told me it was the IACV. One thing you can try is remove the IACV and spray it out with brake cleaner then put it back on. It on the right side of the bike. remove the side plastic and it's right by the shifter. it has like 3 hoses and an electrical connection on it. take it apart and clean it good. Keep posting back what you find. Some one here can help you.


----------



## imjustSteven (Jul 23, 2013)

ok i will look at it today i also ordered a new battery i noticed that it was week so wanted to eliminate that as well thanks for the info


----------



## imjustSteven (Jul 23, 2013)

well i took the IACV off and cleaned it with brake fluid and it helped idle but still was missing, so it seemed like it was only firing on one cylinder so i took the front spark plug wire off and started it and it ran the same so i hooked it back up and took the rear spark plug wire off and it wouldnt start so i hooked it back up and checked the fire on the front plug wire with a old spark plug and it was firing so i pulled the plug and it was fouled out replaced it with a plug i had for a yamaha R6 that i used to have and it ran great so all that for a fouled spark plug i am going to order the right plugs and change them both hopefully no more problems thanks for the info


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm glad you figured it out. And I hope you meant brake cleaner and not brake fluid. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imjustSteven (Jul 23, 2013)

yes, brake cleaner not fluid that would have been a mess hope not to have any more problems but if i do ill be back thanks


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Good you got that figured out!! If whoever you got that from didn't check the plugs, they prolly didn't do much else for maintenance either. Better go over it IMO......


----------

